# Good Mac "Tax" software



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Wondering what good Mac Tax software there is for doing my 2004 taxes...any easy ones that run well in 10.3?


----------



## DaGangster (Jun 12, 2004)

The only thing available is Taxtron. Canadian Computer (www.canadiancomputer.com) is selling it for $39.95.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

http://www.taxtron.ca/



> Why should you consider TaxTron?
> 
> It's FREE - It costs nothing to take it for a test drive. Calculate your tax return and find out the final picture; if you decide you want to Netfile or print your return, then we will ask you to pay. If your net income is less than $30,000, then it's totally FREE.
> On-line HELP - The BEST in the industry!
> Price - The BEST price in the industry! No one else beats our price.


I have been told that these are the makers of the former GrifTax



> *TaxTron will run under Mac OS X Classic as an OS 9.2 application. This allows us to continue supporting the large number of our clients who still prefer OS 9.2, and incurs no real performance penalty on newer Macs that can only boot OS X. You will need to have a working copy Mac OS 9.2 to use the TaxTron software.*





> Free for individuals with an annual income below $30,000
> or
> Starting at only $11.88 with a 60-day money-back guarantee


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

There's also the online version of UFile, which in theory should work anywhere. (http://www.ufile.ca)

Haven't used it myself, but I've heard going things. As i understand it, you can try it for free and only pay right before you file. 

Personally, I'm a fan of the pencil and paper method--cheap, platform-independent, a little slow, though.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks, looks like TaxTron will be OS X for next year....oh well.


----------



## Kirbdog (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ufile*

I used Ufile last year on a PC and it was good. I opened there site a couple of ago and it did a compatibility test, everything was good except that it said my adobe software failed. I have not used it yet but looks like it will work. One thing that I liked about it is you can do your entire return and see all your tax result but you don't pay till you accually file.


----------



## gesundheit (Oct 24, 2003)

There's more info in the same discussion we had last month which also has links to threads from the month before


----------



## ArtificiaLard (Feb 8, 2005)

Where I work, North Star, there's Taxtron as well. I'm not sure if Canadian Computer and us are selling the same thing but it's 29.99... To be honest, the box is very unflattering, but we've been trying to get a demo copy to see exactly how well it works.

I know we've sold 8+ and haven't had any angry complaints about it so I'm assuming it works...


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Maclife (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm considering using either cutetax or ufile. Both file online so OSX is fine, but I'm not sure about their compatibility with Safari. 

cutetax says this on their site "The browsers with optimized effect include Microsoft Internet Explorer (4.0+), Netscape 6.0+, FireFox 1.0+ and Opera 5.0+."

and ufile says this "UFile supports the Mac and Linux operating systems running browsers based on the latest Mozilla rendering engine. See www.mozilla.org for more information."

So am I to understand that I can't use Safari with either? Anyone?


----------



## Tait Kahray (Jan 22, 2004)

I used ufile last year without problems - can't remember what browser I was using at the time but probably not Safari (Camino?). Anyway, since it's free to play with, why not just give it a try?


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Quicken Quicktax, I've been using it for 4 years now.


----------



## Repeater04 (Nov 29, 2004)

Quicken doesn't support the Mac platform anymore.


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

ufile works fine on firefox, and will work on safari if you spoof the user agent...i used it last year


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Repeater04 said:


> Quicken doesn't support the Mac platform anymore.


Yeah, I just found out. ;OP

There's QuickTax online though...


----------



## Kristin Green (Aug 15, 2004)

*TaxTron*

Sorry I wasn't able to respond earlier. Yes, TaxTron is available here at Canadian Computer in Oakville.

One word of warning is that the box says it will only work in OS 9.2. So, if you're in OS X, make sure you have Classic mode installed or it won't work.

My understanding is that it is the old GriffTax product under a new name. Looks like they were bought out.

Can anyone comment on how the product works? We've stocked it because it's the only thing that is available but we can't recommend it because we've never used it. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## DaveyMcC (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm working away at 4 returns using TaxTron - for myself and my wife and my parents (both seniors.) This mix of earnings, self-employment and pension income is giving TaxTron a good workout.

TaxTron will be free for us because of our pitiful income, but after using QuickTax for a number of years, this does feel like a clunky old piece of software.

I am also having some problems with my parents returns as it isn't creating a return for each of them, just my Dad - every time I select Spouse return, it goes back to his info. I have a support request in with TaxTron and awaiting reply.

For simple returns with low income this may be fine (and free!) but I am growing frustrated with it - will be taking a look at the web offerings as well.

UPDATE: Well, I tried and fell in love with CuteTax (www.cutetax.ca) - it's easy to use and works well, I even preferred this to the old annual Quicktax. Wins my vote. And this too was free, thanks to our pitifully low income


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

If you're planning to use QuickTax online, you can find a 25% off coupon for it in the Coupons list at RedFlagDeals.com

http://www.redflagdeals.com/deals/main.php/coupons/

May as well save some money if you can.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Kristin Green said:


> Can anyone comment on how the product works? We've stocked it because it's the only thing that is available but we can't recommend it because we've never used it. Any feedback would be appreciated.


I downloaded it last week to try, but I had a lot of trouble with it in Classic. It didn't seem to save the initial parts I worked on, and I had that kind of trouble with it on two Macs. Too bad - I prefer to buy from a Canadian company. Perhaps it works well now in straight OS 9, but that's a compromise I'm not prepared to make.

I'll keep an eye on this next year when it's OS X-native. Because I'm paranoid about using on-line software (who knows what information they keep on you?), I'll do what I did last year - use an Excel spreadsheet to calculate everything and then handwrite the information on a paper form.


----------



## gesundheit (Oct 24, 2003)

Looks like the only product we have on the mac (not including online) is the lamest of the bunch, according to this recent MacLeans very brief overview.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

There is another program I just discovered; it runs on Excel. The program is called mytax, and it's shareware put out by a guy from Dutton, ON. (Get it here.) You have to email the author for the Mac version. There are two minor glitches in it that affect navigation, but nothing else. The author is very responsive; I exchanged several emails with him. He will eventually fix those minor glitches, but the software is fully functional as is. It works perfectly for someone like me who doesn't want a bunch of bells and whistles, but mainly a quick way to enter information, calculate the amounts and print the forms. Just to make it clear, I have no financial interest in this program and I don't know the author.


----------

